# Post-secondary qualifications



## rinkystink (Jul 1, 2008)

In applying for a visa, do a-levels count as post-secondary qualifications too? Just wondering what things I can get ready before we get the go-ahead to apply (haven't chosen an agent yet).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi rinkystink, 

I would have thought that post secondary qualifications would be anything after secondary school such as college, Uni that sort of thing. 

Also found this on the immigration site
Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) visa (subclass 475) which talks about post secondary qualifications.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## rinkystink (Jul 1, 2008)

Just a little confusing this whole post-secondary thing! I did a-levels at a college, other people have done them whilst at high school.

Is there anyone else who has ever had to submit a-level certs for a 457?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

rinkystink said:


> Just a little confusing this whole post-secondary thing! I did a-levels at a college, other people have done them whilst at high school.
> 
> Is there anyone else who has ever had to submit a-level certs for a 457?


Yes but A-levels are also available in secondary schools where as degrees etc. are not. 

Just my thoughts....

Karen


----------

